# How many poopy diapers for 5 week old?



## mynetname (Mar 17, 2008)

How many bowel movements should a healthy 5 week old have that is breastfed?


----------



## brietta (Jun 23, 2008)

I honestly think it can really vary. My babies have always poo'd with every breastfeed, just about until they are about 7 or 8 months old. But I also have friends whose babies go much less often.

This is an article linked to on kellymom.com:

http://www.mother-2-mother.com/normal.htm#NormalStools

Hope it helps!


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

I think most of mine have gone once or twice a day at that age, even though in the weeks before that they would go a lot more frequently. I believe it's common for them to start spacing out the frequency of poops around that age, but then when they go it'll be fuller dipes. Like they hold it longer and then really let it all go, instead of lots of smaller poops. My rapidly gaining, excellent nursing 3 1/2wk old has already started spacing his out.


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

It all depends on the baby! My oldest would have several at that age, but my youngest had poo in just about every single diaper until she was several months old. She would "hold" her poo at night though, and my oldest was going around the clock. Both were a month early so I don't know how that factors into the whole age thing.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

My babe is 5 weeks and just started this...he went 3 days till he poo'd. I was getting worried..but then he had a huge blow out. He's having wets all day and poo's every other day.


----------

